# Another Red Kite story..



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Driving back into Aylesbury a few days ago, I got stuck in the inevitable traffic jam on the Wendover bit and saw a low flying Red Kite. I watched it and it flew under a largish black bird of some sort; may have been a blackbird, and flew in lazy circles underneath it driving it to fly higher and higher.It got so high I could no longer see it without getting out the car but the traffic moved and off I went and did not see the outcome. I always thought birds of prey attacked from height using speed but if this was an attack and I think it was, then it was a very crafty move. The bird was flapping its wings faster and faster the higher it got and I suspect once exhausted, the Kite would have him.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

HI, while in france we saw a red kite swoop down and catch a fish, as it was flying off a large black bird, pos a crow attacked it and made it drop its catch. all makes for a richer holiday.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

blondy said:


> HI, while in france we saw a red kite swoop down and catch a fish, as it was flying off a large black bird, pos a crow attacked it and made it drop its catch. all makes for a richer holiday.


Last year we saw a similar spectacle but it was a black rather than a red kite and without the crow attack. Impressive init.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

cronkle said:


> blondy said:
> 
> 
> > HI, while in france we saw a red kite swoop down and catch a fish, as it was flying off a large black bird, pos a crow attacked it and made it drop its catch. all makes for a richer holiday.
> ...


Hmmm not sure if it was a Red Kite you saw, they are carrion eaters, maybe a similar looking raptor?

Harewood House nr. Harrogate is the best place in the UK to see these huge birds of prey, there has been a successful programme for rearing and release of Twenty young birds, the numbers have increased annually and are now a common site in the area, there are a number of campsites in the area, with excellent bus service to Harewood house from Leeds Harrogate and Wetherby.

Google for more info.
A good idea for a meet perhaps?


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi It was definatly a kite, Red or Black?. there are many in the dordogne
erea. cheers.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

blondy said:


> HI, while in france we saw a red kite swoop down and catch a fish, as it was flying off a large black bird, pos a crow attacked it and made it drop its catch. all makes for a richer holiday.


We saw exactly the same last year in France while camped on a beautiful aire by the river at Comps. However this time no crow intervened and the kite kept its lunch.
Barrie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> > blondy said:
> ...


I think someone posted on here about a red kite knocking ten bells out of a ring necked dove on the lawn. It was carrion by the time it finished and tucked in


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

blondy said:


> Hi It was definatly a kite, Red or Black?. there are many in the dordogne
> erea. cheers.


The problem is that black kites are really red/brown but not quite so red as a red one. :? They are slightly smaller and are more likely to be seen around water.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Nah I dont believe all this about red kites doing this and that to this bird or another. Red kites are all fluff and bluster. The average one weighs less than a bag of sugar and couldnt punch its way out of a wet paper bag. They are purely and simply carrion feeders. Reports in the 19th century wrongly stating differently caused their almost terminal demise.

Bob


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

If in Wales at Rhayadr then book into Gigrin Farm as this is a Red Kite feeding centre and at 2pm in winter months the red kites appear without fail for feeding.

Its a rustic, brilliant farm site. cAMPING is on the farm so you can see the birds daily. Took the kids years ago and farmer walking round feeding lamb from milk bottle. Loved it. He had set up a camera to film the badgers too.

Everytime we pass on the A470 you never fail to see a red kite at Rhayader.
Chris


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Nah I dont believe all this about red kites doing this and that to this bird or another. ..... They are purely and simply carrion feeders.


Agree totally.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

There is a breeding program at 'Top Lodge' east of Corby for Red Kites. If you like them there is a CC site at the same place. Common as muck round here.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Common as muck round here._

Here also, but that does not make them any less fascinating to watch!

Thirty years ago this area had the only two breeding pairs in the UK (I think).

It was a thrill to see them then and I get the same thrill now, even though there are lots of them around.


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Pic is Kite about to snatch some meat scraps at Gigrin Farm, they don't land like the Buzzards. Kites are also unusual as they can eat on the wing (as long as it's not half a rabbit).

Another good place to see Red Kites is the Forestry Centre at Bwlch Nant Yr Arian on the A 44 near Ponterwyd. Kites are fed daily, also mountain biking and good walks, small charge for parking, £1.50 all day

Tony Kites


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

antnjac said:


> Pic is Kite about to snatch some meat scraps at Gigrin Farm, they don't land like the Buzzards. Kites are also unusual as they can eat on the wing (as long as it's not half a rabbit).
> 
> Another good place to see Red Kites is the Forestry Centre at Bwlch Nant Yr Arian on the A 44 near Ponterwyd. Kites are fed daily, also mountain biking and good walks, small charge for parking, £1.50 all day
> 
> Tony Kites


One of those kites on the link must have been a crossbreed between a kite and giraffe.


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Pussers Quote 
(One of those kites on the link must have been a crossbreed between a kite and giraffe). 

The heron waited an hour or so until the 100 or more kites and many buzzards, rooks,crows, and ravens had fed then helped itself to the beef scraps. It was certainly having trouble keeping it's head down earlier  .

Tony


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi antnjac I have an almost copy of that image taken last year at the same place (top right hand corner of the field) the Heron was very nervous and stayed back for a long time.
I have now identified a bird I saw the other day, I didn't recognise the outline until I saw a link to an Osprey with a mullet in its grasp. was it your photo ?


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Hi Biglol, there is a picture from last year in my album of an Osprey carrying a Grey Mullet . The Osprey flew over the RSPB hide at Pont Croesor quite low, by the time i'd ran to the van for my camera it had caught a thermal and soared to a good hight for an easy glide to it's nest. At the time it was hunting to feed the family.

The pair is back in the Glaslyn Valley and good news there are 3 eggs again this year.

Tony


----------

